# Fishing around Rosemary Beach/PCB



## Arky Guy (Jul 12, 2011)

Has anyone been fishing around the Rosemary Beach area? Will be down in a couple weeks and will be hitting the surf and maybe fishing the bays around the area. Will be bringing a 7, 8 and 10 wt rods. Guessing surf for ladyfish, reds and pomps, but are there any reports of seeing tarpon in the area? Any flies that are hot for redfish over the next couple weeks? Thanks in advance :thumbsup:


----------



## 85okhai (Mar 15, 2010)

look up bay fly fishers on facebook. they'll be able to help you out


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Arky Guy said:


> Has anyone been fishing around the Rosemary Beach area? Will be down in a couple weeks and will be hitting the surf and maybe fishing the bays around the area. Will be bringing a 7, 8 and 10 wt rods. Guessing surf for ladyfish, reds and pomps, but are there any reports of seeing tarpon in the area? Any flies that are hot for redfish over the next couple weeks? Thanks in advance


That is where I fish mostly. Your guess is right on target. There are a ton of blue fish and lady fish along the beach. The reds are coming threw in waves just pass the first bar. I did see some tarpon between the first and second bar last week. There are some huge schools of jacks right now as well. Here is a few pics from the last few weeks.

http://forums.floridasportsman.com/showthread.php?221132-No-snapper-just-paddleboard-fishing


----------

